
Mark Twain, Eccentric - mr_golyadkin
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/never-shall-meet-mark-twain/
======
jelliclesfarm
Two of my favourite authors mentioned in the first paragraph: Mark Twain and
Kipling. They were telling _their_ stories. And it is only theirs to tell. I
am saddened to hear that kids in India don’t know Kipling anymore. (I was
raised in India) I sometimes like to claim at least a part of Kipling as one
of our own. He was Indian too, as far as I am concerned. He didn’t just
write..he created phrases that we use to this day..I do all the time! Kipling
and Twain nee Samuel Clemens met when he was traveling in America. This was
right after Tom Sawyer. He was said to have given Kipling some literary
advice... paraphrasing..to get all the facts right so they can be distorted
later. I was also surprised to learn that Kipling wrote speculative fiction(I
haven’t read those) using the literary device of narrative exposition that was
picked up by Robert Heinlein. Then I wasn’t surprised because Heinlein is one
of my favourites too. But back to Twain..he was a satirist and maybe an
eccentric..but does it matter? Everyone has their own story to tell and they
speak for themselves. I enjoy Samuel Clemens’ Mark Twain. There are
professional reviewers and then there are creative writers. The article was
written by and about the former. Samuel Clemens was a genius.

------
browsercoin
[https://timeline.com/mark-twain-collected-little-
girls-55abc...](https://timeline.com/mark-twain-collected-little-
girls-55abc82a41b3)

eccentric indeed

~~~
indigodaddy
Perhaps he had gone a little mad?

